# samba : linux box nn si vedono

## xveilsidex

salve ragazzi, stavo seguendo questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Implement_Samba_as_your_PDC  per implementare samba com pdc.. riesco ad accedere a gentoo tramite samba da windows ma da un altra gentoo non riesco ad accedervi ne riesco a vedere il computer in rete! però riesco a pingarlo.. qualcuno ha qualche ideaa del problema?  questo è il smb.conf

netbios name = G3NT00S3RV3R

workgroup = HOME

server string = G3NT00111 [on Gentoo :: Samba server %v]

hosts allow = 192.168.0.2/24 127.0.0.0/3 192.167.0.1/24

security = user

encrypt passwords = yes

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = lo eth0 eth2 eth1

bind interfaces only = yes

local master = yes

os level = 65

domain master = yes

preferred master = yes

null passwords = no

hide unreadable = yes

hide dot files = yes

domain logons = yes

logon script = login.bat  OR %U.bat

logon path = \\%L\profiles\%U

logon drive = H:

logon home = \\%L\%U\.9xprofile

wins support = yes

name resolve order = wins lmhosts host bcast

dns proxy = no

time server = yes

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

smb passwd file = /var/lib/samba/private/smbpasswd

add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -m %u

delete user script = /usr/sbin/userdel -r %u

add group script = /usr/sbin/groupadd %g

delete group script = /usr/sbin/groupdel %g

add user to group script = /usr/sbin/usermod -G %g %u

add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false -d /dev/null %u

passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

passwd chat = "*New password:*" %n\r "*New password (again):*" %n\r \ "*Password changed*"

unix charset = ISO8859-15

[netlogon]

 path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

 guest ok = no

 read only = yes

 browseable = no

[profiles]

 path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

 browseable = no

 writeable = yes

 default case = lower

 preserve case = no

 short preserve case = no

 case sensitive = no

 hide files = /desktop.ini/ntuser.ini/NTUSER.*/

 write list = @smbusers @root

 create mask = 0600

 directory mask = 0700

 csc policy = disable

[homes]

 path = /home/%U

 browseable = no

 valid users = %S

 read only = no

 guest ok = no

 inherit permissions = yes

 [public]

 comment = Public Stuff

 path = /public

 public = yes

 read only = yes

 browseable = yes

 write list = @users

----------

## xveilsidex

ragazzi nessuno mi sa dare una dritta? com'è possibile ke da windows a linux tutto ok ma da linux a linux no  :Sad: 

----------

## IlGab

Cosa significa che non riesci a vedere il computer in rete ?

Lo monti con 

```
 mount -t smbfs -o username=tuo_username //ip_del_server/homes /mnout/point 
```

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Cosa significa che non riesci a vedere il computer in rete ?
> 
> Lo monti con 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ma non Ã¨ possibile "rilevare" che c'Ã¨ un altro pc con samba in rete, senza necessariamente conoscerlo?

esempio pratico: sono connesso in una rete con winxp. se vado in risorse di rete, nel proprio gruppo di lavoro, ti visualizza tutti i pc in rete e cliccandoci ti permette di entrare nella cartella condivisa. non Ã¨ possibile avere un comportamento simile?

----------

## Onip

nautilus (e anche konqueror) fa la stessa identica cosa, basta aprire

Computer -> Rete -> (Rete Windows)

[ EDIT: oppure semplicemente smb:// ]

probabilmente c'è anche qualche tool da riga di comando (smbtree forse?) che ha una funzione analoga

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Onip wrote:*   

> nautilus (e anche konqueror) fa la stessa identica cosa, basta aprire
> 
> Computer -> Rete -> (Rete Windows)
> 
> [ EDIT: oppure semplicemente smb:// ]
> ...

 

in konqueror non riesco a trovare nessuna voce del tipo "Computer -> Rete"

neanche scrivendo smb:// oppure smb:/ ottengo nulla. anzi in quest'ultimo caso mi cerca la parola smb su google...

----------

## Onip

 *http://it.samba.org/samba/GUI/ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> KDE's filebrowser Konqueror can access smb filesystems using smb:// URL's.
> 
> 

 

Può darsi che tu non lo abbia emerso (lui o qualche libreria di kde) con le USE appropriate. Oppure che, effettivamente, hai qualche problema con samba e qui ti converrebbe guardare bene i log

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

tra i pacchetti che utilizzano la use samba, l'unico che riguarda kde Ã¨ kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves. ora ho abilitato quella use per quel pacchetto e sto facendo un sync + emerge -DNu world e vediamo se digitando smb:/ va...

----------

## xveilsidex

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Cosa significa che non riesci a vedere il computer in rete ?
> 
> Lo monti con 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nel senso ke quando vado computer->network non riesco a rilevare l'altro pc congentoo installata!

----------

## djinnZ

ma konqueror non dipende da lisa per questa funzione?

prova "security=share" per iniziare.

----------

